# Boston Whaler Harpoon 5.2



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone have experience with a Boston Whaler Harpoon 5.2? I have an opportunity to buy one, but certain hardware and rigging needs to be replaced and I''m wondering how to figure out what all of the missing parts are, and how it should look when everything is complete


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I owned one in the 1980''s. it was a fine boat, a bit heavy by todays standards, but a good sailer. I used it in the Mid-Coast Maine area, once doing the belfast round Islesboro race. If the price is right the boat is fine. Good Luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, I have sailed the Harpoon 5.2 for 21 years. My parent''s bought one for the family to sail on a small lake and I still have it today. I have sailed it on Lake Washington (Seattle area...of course) and on Puget Sound in very heavy winds. The wide beam and self-bailing cockpit are marvelous. I''ve had the priviledge of using it''s "unsinkable" construction quality many times over the years. If you need any help rigging the boat or need to know part numbers, location of lines, etc... please don''t hesitate to ask. I would even be happy to send you detailed digital photos via the web. This is the ultimate family day sailer. Don''t hesitate to purchase one, you won''t be dissapointed. As a side note, Whaler struggled for the first several years with it''s gel coat on the Whalers...especially with blisters on the bottom. They told us several times that they "were really suprised", but I''ve met several other owners who had the same problem. Just take a peek under the boat for a look. Blisters can usually be ignored on the Harpoon, just make sure they are firm to the touch.

Regards,
Jesse Morin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Could use some help with rigging and lines*

Jesse,

Would you be willing to send me some detailed pictures of the Harpoon 5.2 lines as rigged? I purchased one last fall and would like to verify the rigging is correct. thanks in advance.

Rich



themorinfam said:


> Yes, I have sailed the Harpoon 5.2 for 21 years. My parent''s bought one for the family to sail on a small lake and I still have it today. I have sailed it on Lake Washington (Seattle area...of course) and on Puget Sound in very heavy winds. The wide beam and self-bailing cockpit are marvelous. I''ve had the priviledge of using it''s "unsinkable" construction quality many times over the years. If you need any help rigging the boat or need to know part numbers, location of lines, etc... please don''t hesitate to ask. I would even be happy to send you detailed digital photos via the web. This is the ultimate family day sailer. Don''t hesitate to purchase one, you won''t be dissapointed. As a side note, Whaler struggled for the first several years with it''s gel coat on the Whalers...especially with blisters on the bottom. They told us several times that they "were really suprised", but I''ve met several other owners who had the same problem. Just take a peek under the boat for a look. Blisters can usually be ignored on the Harpoon, just make sure they are firm to the touch.
> 
> Regards,
> Jesse Morin


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Harpoon 5.2 - Google Search

This is a 2002 post BUT there is lots of 5.2 info out there


----------



## mikkelhong (5 mo ago)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Could use some help with rigging and lines* Jesse, Would you be willing to send me some detailed pictures of the Harpoon 5.2 lines as rigged? I purchased one last fall and would like to verify the rigging is correct. thanks in advance. Rich


 Ditto, please


----------

